# Do all Nikon shooters use Canon?



## mjbehnke (Mar 10, 2015)

So, I saw this image and had to share it. Not sure if this is an old image or not.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Mar 10, 2015)

Well, given that Sony, Pentax, and Samyang all agree with Canon that white is good for telephoto lenses, how long will it be before Nikon joins in?

Nice catch with the photo.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 10, 2015)

Back in 2007 there was an absolute Canon hate campaign amongst professional sports shooters because they were a major sponsor of the NFL and all the photo vests had Canon written on them, there was talk of boycotts and all kinds of baloney, didn't hear a squeak about this role reversal though.......... 

It was all a bit comical because Kodak sponsored the Olympic photographers vests for many years.

Oh, Nikon have been making white telephoto lenses as long as Canon, or very close to each other. The first Canon white I remember seeing (and owning) was the 300mm f2.8, the first Nikon I remember hearing about but never seeing was the second iteration of the 300mm f2.0.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 10, 2015)

Nikon gives out nice shopping bags to our local Camera store, and has for many years. No matter what brand of Camera you buy, it goes home in a Yellow Nikon bag. It means nothing.


----------



## RGF (Mar 11, 2015)

I see 2 black lens amongst the white ones


----------

